# POWERBALL -VS- SPRINGS ON BOTTOM



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

OR









what are the pros and cons...

we all know the 63 in the bottom pic ....right...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

To me I think coil unders look much cleaner with a pair of chrome springs. But then you have the worry of popping out springs, which never happened to me when my car was done like that back in the day and I 3 wheeled plenty. Then some people want the high lock up and have clearance issues in the rear deck. There is all kinds of up and downs to both. Just my $.02


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 15 2004, 06:45 PM
> *To me I think coil unders look much cleaner with a pair of chrome springs.  But then you have the worry of popping out springs, which never happened to me when my car was done like that back in the day and I 3 wheeled plenty.  Then some people want the high lock up and have clearance issues in the rear deck.  There is all kinds of up and downs to both.  Just my $.02
> [snapback]2301010[/snapback]​*


FUCK COIL UNDER IT'S NOT SAFE AND THE SPRING COULD PEEL THE CHROME


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE A BETTER SHOT


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 16 2004, 04:52 AM
> *FUCK COIL UNDER IT'S NOT SAFE
> [snapback]2301870[/snapback]​*




hydraulics are not safe , period!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

niether are you, ya crazy ****


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

I like the work thats done here. I'm just wondering how the driveshaft would work. Is there going to be a driveshaft in the car?




> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 16 2004, 04:59 AM
> *HERE A BETTER SHOT
> [snapback]2301880[/snapback]​*


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

i like how you have the magic balls in the trailing arms like that like that
instead of just sitting on top


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 16 2004, 04:07 PM
> *i like how you have the magic balls in the trailing arms like that like that
> instead of just sitting on top
> [snapback]2302897[/snapback]​*


hell yeah, thats clean lookin. id like to see a set of those in chrome.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

coil under is great, as long as its installed properly.


I will never own another car with coil over, its only needed if you are competing in some form of hydraulic competition, which to me, IS NOT LOWRIDING in the first place.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the only down side to coil under imo, is the spring collapses easier

whats up with that impala? why arent the coils sitting in a spring pocket?


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 16 2004, 11:53 PM
> *the only down side to coil under imo, is the spring collapses easier
> 
> whats up with that impala? why arent the coils sitting in a spring pocket?
> [snapback]2302969[/snapback]​*


cylinders must not be in properly i guess :dunno:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 16 2004, 06:53 PM
> *the only down side to coil under imo, is the spring collapses easier
> 
> whats up with that impala? why arent the coils sitting in a spring pocket?
> [snapback]2302969[/snapback]​*



cuz the ass end of the car is jacked up using an independent device and the cylinders are just sitting there, thats why


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 16 2004, 08:48 PM
> *cuz the ass end of the car is jacked up using an independent device and the cylinders are just sitting there, thats why
> [snapback]2303175[/snapback]​*



POOP






































































ON HOES CHEST


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 16 2004, 01:10 PM
> *I like the work thats done here.  I'm just wondering how the driveshaft would work.  Is there going to be a driveshaft in the car?
> [snapback]2302558[/snapback]​*


 YES IT HAS A DRIVELINE NOW......1 1/2'' DIAMETER THOUGH....THIS SUSPENSION WAS BIULT LAST YEAR SOME TIME.. IT ONLY NEEDED A 6'' SLIP .....
AND FOR THE OTHER POSTS ,YES THE CAR WAS HELD UP ON AN AIR JACK TO SHOW THE LIFT........IT NOW HAS 24'' STROKES AND LAYS THE FUCK OUT


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

put some air in that tire :biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 16 2004, 02:52 AM
> *FUCK COIL UNDER IT'S NOT SAFE AND THE SPRING COULD PEEL THE CHROME
> [snapback]2301870[/snapback]​*


hey ron with 24" cylinders, did they sitck up thru the back deck or are u running teloscopic? thanks in advance, and what is that rear end from is that the toyota rearend?
also that fuckin 4 link is sick
ben


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

coil under is og


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Oct 17 2004, 11:54 AM
> *hey ron with 24" cylinders, did they sitck up thru the back deck or are u running teloscopic? thanks in advance, and what is that rear end from is that the toyota rearend?
> also that fuckin 4 link is sick
> ben
> [snapback]2304812[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Oct 18 2004, 07:09 PM
> *coil under is og
> [snapback]2309152[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

OK heres my opinion...

Cool under is fine....and with the proper cups on the training arms or axle you should never run in to losing a spring.....but my problem was this....

this only aplies to drop tops.....60 chev droptops....Bean if your thinking of which way to go ....go with coil over for this reason.....I had tens in the back of my rag and when you lay the ass out with the top down the top of the cylinder rubs on the top and back window..so if you wanted to put 12s it would be much worse...now I know people are gonna say..."springs to big,springs to short ect ect" but to avoid it all together put in coil overs and never worry about putting your top up and seeing a mark on your brand new white top..... :biggrin: 

*disclaimer*-once again this is for convertibles only does not apply to hard tops


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

makes sence......


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@Oct 19 2004, 06:30 AM
> *OK heres my opinion...
> 
> Cool under is fine....and with the proper cups on the training arms or axle you should never run in to losing a spring.....but my problem was this....
> ...


I agree, but I hate coil overs... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LTD RIDIN'_@Oct 19 2004, 01:10 PM
> *I agree, but I hate coil overs... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2311303[/snapback]​*



HATER. :biggrin: 


Coil overs are so great....clearance and safety in rolling. I love to pull the back wheels off the ground with a double hit....make them back wheels CHIRP...oh wait...I do that with coil unders too.  shoot.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I like coil under, ive never lost a coil...and I think it looks cleaner. I hop alot to..not big inches but it works fine :0


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 16 2004, 04:53 PM
> *the only down side to coil under imo, is the spring collapses easier
> 
> whats up with that impala? why arent the coils sitting in a spring pocket?
> [snapback]2302969[/snapback]​*


How about the car is on jack stands or apart?


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nothing looks better than coil under chromed out


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

nothing looks better than coil under chromed out. that being said...i have lost a coil or 2...but thats cuz i dont have the weight in the back.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Coil under is OG.....BUT the only way to make it safe enough is to weld it all together, and thats sucks when you have to take it apart. You can have deep cups and longer saddels on the axel but too much is not all that great if you are going to sit low. Also if you have a G body , your trunk isnt going to stay open unless you have a stick holding it up after the cylinders knock off the tension spring. Coil over has more pros than cons , I still like the look of coil under, but I know coil over is more reliable.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

just put shocks on the trunk


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Oct 22 2004, 11:26 AM
> *just put shocks on the trunk
> [snapback]2319863[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## bosshogglac (Oct 25, 2003)

I like coil under, but Im plannin on switching over to coil over. I loose my passenger coil everytime I pop the corner up individualy & it only happens when Im driving, never when parked.. Luckly the coil & ram never hits the ground it kinda lodges its self sideways, which is dangerous because the g-body gas tank is soo close!


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

i think i prefer coil-over setup, much safer imo. when i was using coil-under, ive had a coil pop out and puncture my gas tank.. luckily i had a parts car at home, had it fixed before the next day. i never plan to use coil-under again.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@Oct 19 2004, 08:30 AM
> *OK heres my opinion...
> 
> Cool under is fine....and with the proper cups on the training arms or axle you should never run in to losing a spring.....but my problem was this....
> ...


i heard about it rubbing on the convert top ......now what do you think about the yellow southside 63 from vegas...i love that car.... that was my favorite car in the whole show......


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

he probly has 10's in the back and probly has it 24 volts ....i doubt he's shakin anything


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

:biggrin: coil under is gay


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i have coilover. its east as fuck to take apart. its a no brainer


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I have coil over now too :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

whats better being on top or bottom


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I love the way this looks, but then again this is primarily a show car. For me I chose coilover, it's safer and the dependable way to go.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Mar 20 2005, 01:06 AM
> *I love the way this looks, but then again this is primarily a show car. For me I chose coilover, it's safer and the dependable way to go.
> [snapback]2875044[/snapback]​*


all that work.. and the brake line looks like that? :uh:


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

[attachmentid=129344]and this was done 20 years ago, I like the look of coil unders if there chrome 




heres the front


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

opps, the first one is the front


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

what if a person was to make a little metal strip for the coil? that goes over the bottom turn that bolts down to part of the spring perch??


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

coil over now


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

coil under first,after spring falling out i just got tired of worrying about the spring fallin out while doing a rollin three


----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

i have coil under now..just cause i like the way it looks..and it lays so low..but the way i look at my cylinder on my trailing arm all bent and crooked..i got to do a powerball set up..its the only smart thing to do in my mind!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

My '64 Impala has a coil under set up and it works for me!


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

thank god you changed it, It was only a matter of time :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Mar 20 2005, 11:09 AM
> *[attachmentid=129344]and this was done 20 years ago, I like the look of coil unders if there chrome
> heres the front
> [snapback]2876550[/snapback]​*


how about a pic of the inside of the trunk?


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

i thought about doin that on the front, how close does the cylinder top with the fitting get to the ground though?????


----------



## fabfiveprez (May 14, 2003)

i thought they were reverse flow cylendars?


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

coil overs for me they work very well 4 me


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

coil over is better no doubt, yah you can bracket those springs onto the axle.


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

heres the inside of my trunk,


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

damn, I gotta clean it out!!


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Mar 30 2005, 07:21 PM
> *damn, I gotta clean it out!!
> [snapback]2931282[/snapback]​*


LOL, thats cool the cylinders just bolt onto the frame, I thought about doing something like that but never bothered. I love to see differant stuff that works good.


----------



## arizonalow (Dec 28, 2004)

ya, it works good, also since theres no cutting involved if you decide to sell it you can just put in the stock suspention, good for the classic cars,


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

yah it's cool. It looks weird ,lol


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow_@Mar 20 2005, 05:09 PM~2876550
> *[attachmentid=129344]and this was done 20 years ago, I like the look of coil unders if there chrome
> heres the front
> *


looking at that set up ....and thinking WTF? i was thinking you had a shock in the front .. the whole cylinder is up side down and .. the cylinders get the fill thru the shafts? 

really though what scares me with that set up is your putting that much psi ...on your shock holes (and a hydraulic fitting ).... if it was flipped over it would be the same psi only over a larger area .. KNOW WHAT I MEAN VERN?

other wise that thang is clean!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

toyota rear end in a impala??????


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

this topic is hella old...like almost a year old...


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 16 2004, 11:45 AM~2301010
> *To me I think coil unders look much cleaner with a pair of chrome springs.  But then you have the worry of popping out springs, which never happened to me when my car was done like that back in the day and I 3 wheeled plenty.  Then some people want the high lock up and have clearance issues in the rear deck.  There is all kinds of up and downs to both.  Just my $.02
> *


make spring perches on the rear end


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Mar 24 2005, 07:08 PM~2902376
> *coil under first,after spring falling out i just got tired of worrying about the spring fallin out while doing a rollin three
> *



man that just dont look right.

anyways, bottom line, pros of coil under, looks chingon,stroke dont move so you know what its gonna hit, and...well thats about it.easier to remove?

pros of coilover, save room, more reliable, stronger, more mounting options, looks more high tech.. cons of coilover, you know we've all seen bowed up rear decks.I never though my draggin 74 would hit the rear deck with 12's. poor 6x9's


----------



## 85rockerdraggins10 (Dec 27, 2004)

jthang dude I cant beleive you even rolled on that shit thats crazieness dude look at the lower mount and the upper cup you only had an inch of travel. brake line gettin bent and all


----------



## coax1stnking (May 16, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8FoCutty (Feb 14, 2004)

i run coil over, its noisier, creaks more, but i can trust it never to fail, and thats what counts in my opinion, you can have the prettiest setup on the planet, but it all omes down to function and reliability, coil over as long as he cylinders are greased every few days and rubber spring isolators are in, its not too bad... just creeky


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I just hit 86 inchs with coil over in the front. It hit smoothand quit.


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

EXPLAIN A COIL OVER ON THE FRONT?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Oct 15 2005, 07:35 PM~4007968
> *I just hit 86 inchs with coil over in the front. It hit smoothand quit.
> *


WTF is "smoothhand quit"? :dunno:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

think he meant "smooth and quick"


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Oct 15 2005, 09:30 PM~4008503
> *think he meant "smooth and quick"
> *


that would make more sense. thanks


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Oct 15 2005, 06:53 PM~4008041
> *EXPLAIN A COIL OVER ON THE FRONT?????????????????????????????????????
> *


same as coil over in the back??? :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Oct 16 2005, 12:30 AM~4008503
> *think he meant "smooth and quick"
> *


or smooth and quiet?


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 16 2005, 06:32 AM~4009323
> *or smooth and quiet?
> *


you could be right too :dunno:


----------

